# Aloha!



## cliffy15 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi to all... per the website hints, I figured I should make a quick post as an intro.

I say "Aloha" because I'm located (born and raised) in Honolulu, Hawaii. 

I'm 36 and new to theatrical lighting. I have just taken a more serious interest in lighting systems. Theatrical lighting is a newfound side gig of mine as my primary occupation is as an applications developer for a local airline.

Looking forward to reading a lot of the discussions posted here. =)


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Cliffy! I love the Islands. When work get's stressful I dream of moving to Hana and opening a smoothy stand out of the back of a truck on the side of the road. Make a few bucks off of tourists in the middle of the day then go sit on the beach and do nothing the rest of the day. 

I'm 100% Haole but I got in and off the tourist path and found the Islands to be wonderful and wish to return soon... About three years ago they opened an L&L about a 1/2 mile from work. I practically live there now.  

ANYWAY, Welcome. Let us know how we can help you. Get to know the search function there's a ton of great info in the archives.


----------



## Van (Sep 17, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Welcome to the Booth Cliffy! I love the Islands. When work get's stressful I dream of moving to Hana and opening a smoothy stand out of the back of a truck on the side of the road. Make a few bucks off of tourists in the middle of the day then go sit on the beach and do nothing the rest of the day.
> 
> I'm 100% Haole but I got in and off the tourist path and found the Islands to be wonderful and wish to return soon... About three years ago they opened an L&L about a 1/2 mile from work. I practically live there now.
> 
> ANYWAY, Welcome. Let us know how we can help you. Get to know the search function there's a ton of great info in the archives.


 I don't know nothin' 'bout all that, but my son and daughter can both same Humahumanukanukaapawa'a
Welcome Aboard Cliffy. < does this mean we all have to yell "Cliff!" when he walks through the door or is that just for Norm ?>
We had some folks from here tour through there a couple of years ago with Mid Summer.. Dream. I can't remember all the places they played but they sure enjoyed it.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 17, 2008)

Van from what I hear, about now you might love to join me in my little smoothy shack business. The vast majority of tourists hit the road in the morning drive to Hana, hang a couple of hours then drive back before dark. The way I see it I'll have to be open about 4 or 5 hours a day.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 18, 2008)

Greetings. Since this is a side gig, where do you want to go with it? Are you looking at helping out on the house of worship side of things or more of the entertainment side?

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Van (Sep 18, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Van from what I hear, about now you might love to join me in my little smoothy shack business. The vast majority of tourists hit the road in the morning drive to Hana, hang a couple of hours then drive back before dark. The way I see it I'll have to be open about 4 or 5 hours a day.


 Don't get me wrong, I'd love to visit Hawaii some day, but I am well and truly a "white boy", 2 minutes in the tropical sun and I'm Beet Red. I'll take a Scotch while sitting in a hot tub out in the rain when it's 65 degrees over a Mai Tai on the Beach anyday.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 19, 2008)

Van all you need is a big hat and some of this.


----------

